# Phragmipedium klotzschianum x Phrag. caudatum size?



## PaphLover (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm looking at getting a flask, but am curious what size this plant might end up being. Will the klotzschianum bring down the size of the caudatum? Also, how long from flask to blooming for this cross?

(I tried to find the answers to these questions online, but can't get anywhere, so I thought I'd try the experts here.)

Thanks for your help and knowledge.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2017)

Klotz usually makes smaller hybrids, but I don't know which parent to use it as.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 25, 2017)

with caudatum as a parent it probably would take 3-5 years,may be less
are these flasks in Canada? Jean-Pierre would be able to answer this


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 25, 2017)

Reminds me of a joke about a mouse and elephant.


----------



## PaphLover (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks all, for answering! 

orcoholic...Haha! 
Russell: Ecuagenera
NYEric: Yes, I'm not sure. If the klotz is listed first in the cross, it's the seed parent, no? And if so, does it have more influence over the plants produced from the cross, specifically the size, and perhaps colour too? Are certain plants more dominant in passing on their traits?


----------



## eteson (Mar 23, 2017)

PaphLover said:


> Russell: Ecuagenera



So klotz x popowii? Ecuagenera calls caudatum to Phrag. popowii


----------

